# Geophagus Hole in the Head



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Recently one of my bigger Jurupari in my 100 gallon has gotten HITH, and over the past week one of my 2 Uaru's have also gotten it bad. I have never ever had any problems with it before, so I dont know why it just showed up. 
I vacum everything, and do a 40% water change once every week, and since noticing HTIH have been changing it twice a week with vacuming. All of my water parameters are good with very low nitrates.
About a month ago, I picked up some API carbon to help take out tannins from driftwood, and also got some Seachem neutral regulator. The neutral regulator has not been working, and my PH wont go down past 7.6. The new carbon was very dirty, but i cleaned it well. I am running straight carbon on fluval 304, and an FX5 with all the filter media...etc. Could the input of either of these caused HITH?
My question is whether there is something i am doing wrong? Should I isolate the 2 infected fish and treat them separately? And lastly, is HITH contagious, can it spread to my other Geo's?

Thank you


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html

Check out the above article on HITH. The pictures alone are helpful just in determining if your fish do in fact have HITH. The carbon causing HITH theory is discussed there.

Did the HITH coincide with the addition of carbon or using the neutralizer? What is your PH of your tap water after it's been sitting for 24hours? If you're playing with the ph trying to get it right it may be contributing to the problem. Fish prefer a PH that remains stable over a 'correct' ph that bounces all over the place.

Your water changing schedule sound perfect. Are you using a dechlorinator? 
Are the fish all eating and swimming normally? 
What symptoms specifically are you seeing?

Robin


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

I have already read that article recently, but thank you. I do always use prime to treat my water. I am starting to think that it is related with the addition of the neutral regulator, because it has only just showed up after recently starting to use it. I don't think that it is the carbon, because I have used carbon before many times without issues. But I have already turned of the 304 that is running straight carbon, to see if i get any results and I am going to do a large water change today, without replacing the water with more of the neutral regulator as well.
All of my fish are acting normal, swimming, eating patterns are all the same. In the one Jurupari, he has 2 holes, definitely HITH from pictures, and what I have read, and the one Uaru has alot more sores/holes scattered over his head. I am not sure about the tap PH, last time I checked it was 7.6, but I did not let it sit like you mentioned. Thank you. Water Temp stays a constant 80 F.


----------

